# atomic CO2 Diffuser



## hank (Apr 11, 2011)

Any members here using this type of diffuser? I wold like some feed back. There are two types, internal and external, which ever you are using...


----------



## hank (Apr 11, 2011)

Hmm, here is a video of the internal diffuser Atomic CO2 Diffuser | Aquaspire


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I use them both. The one you call internal is actually an in-line diffuser. It gets mounted in-line to your filter hoses. I really like them, but some don't like the bubbles in the tank.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Sry, I only use the glass nano's. Can't advise on these ones.


----------



## hank (Apr 11, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> I use them both. The one you call internal is actually an in-line diffuser. It gets mounted in-line to your filter hoses. I really like them, but some don't like the bubbles in the tank.


Hi Ben, I'm becoming familiar with who's who in this club. Thank you for posting. Sorry to put you on the spot, being you are the only member who use
these diffusers. I have a few questions. Which diffuser do you like best? I would prefer the in-line (external type  I want to use as little equipment in side tank as possible! Where did you buy them and how much did you pay?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I like the in-line ones the best. I mounted mine on the outlet side, but getting ready to re-configure on the inlet side and use the filter as the reactor. Not sure if it will cause any noise or issues with my canister or not, so just testing it. It's a pretty big canister so hopefully not. I don't mind the tiny bubbles, and they are very tiny, in my tank but bored I guess. They work extremely well like they are.

I got mine from GLA. They are linked within the link you provided. Price will depend on the size. My in-lines were all 16/22 size and I think they were around $32.


----------



## hank (Apr 11, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> I like the in-line ones the best. I mounted mine on the outlet side, but getting ready to re-configure on the inlet side and use the filter as the reactor. Not sure if it will cause any noise or issues with my canister or not, so just testing it. It's a pretty big canister so hopefully not. I don't mind the tiny bubbles, and they are very tiny, in my tank but bored I guess. They work extremely well like they are.
> 
> I got mine from GLA. They are linked within the link you provided. Price will depend on the size. My in-lines were all 16/22 size and I think they were around $32.


Thank you for the information. Lots of luck using filter as a reactor..Just too many opinions to drew a conclusion! Good that you are testing first..


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

jrman83 said:


> I got mine from GLA. They are linked within the link you provided. Price will depend on the size. My in-lines were all 16/22 size and I think they were around $32.


That was my big turn off on them. They may be great but at that price, I could get three nano's and still get great diffusion.


----------

